# Que faisiez vous avec votre 1er mac classsic ?



## madmaxmac (28 Novembre 2019)

j'ai acheté mon 1er mac en 1992

un IIsi avec coprocesseur 4 mo de ram et 40 mo de DD
Prix : 30000 francs (4500 euros)

C'etait mon 1er ordi et a l'époque je ne savais meme pas quoi faire avec un ordi. J'etais musicien amateur et j'ai acheté Cubase….formidable mais uniquement du Midi. J'ai rachete du matos d'enregistrement sonore a bas prix a un studio qui fermait boutique…ils m'ont explique comment tout cela fonctionnait avec un mac.

Avec un générateur de time code SMPTE , on enregistrait le signal SMPTE sur une piste du multi piste analogique et ce du début a la fin de la bande ce signal était renvoyer sur le mac via le port imprimante et cubase démarrait syncro ce que j'ai fait et la le mac est devenu magnifique et rentable j'enregistrais les parties midi sur cubase et les voix guitares etc…sur le multipiste, ce qui permettait au mixage de tester d'autre sons midi…bref de faire de la touille.

J'ai utilise ce système pdt 6 ans jusqu'à ce que l'écran du 2si rende l'ame, voila ce que j'ai fait avec mon 1er mac.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2019)

Tant qu'à remonter dans le temps, pourquoi ne pas commencer par les ordinateurs Apple ? C'est vrai, il y a avant une vie et de bien beaux ordi avant les Mac !
Par exemple l'Apple II, peut être le plus connu, mais surtout le II GS ! La couleur pour "pas cher"


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tant qu'à remonter dans le temps, pourquoi ne pas commencer par les ordinateurs Apple ? C'est vrai, il y a avant une vie et de bien beaux ordi avant les Mac !
> Par exemple l'Apple II, peut être le plus connu, mais surtout le II GS ! La couleur pour "pas cher"


bien sur ...mais autant que je me souvienne les Apple avant mac , n'avaient pas une bonne reputation . En outre je ne comprenais pas tres bien l'utilité . A l'epoque il y avait aussi l'Atari pour la zique et j'ai hesité. Mais j'ai vu une demo avec un mac et cubase et j'ai ete convaincu .Faut dire qu'au boulot je travaillais sur les 1er Apple (Excel) et ils "bombaient" souvent . On en etait au systeme 6 .


----------



## Franz59 (28 Novembre 2019)

J'ai eu un Apple IIe pendant quelques années; aucun soucis à par la perte de temps sur des jeux aussi variés qu'interminables (Miner 2049, /Load runner, etc) même s'il fallait bidouiller un tantinet pour déplomber qq protections...
Une très bonne machine +++


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2019)

madmaxmac a dit:


> bien sur ...mais autant que je me souvienne les Apple avant mac , n'avaient pas une bonne reputation .


Tu ne te souviens pas très bien ! Les Apple IIe et Iic étaient de bonnes machines et le IIGS la démocratisation de la couleur.
C'étaient mes premières machines et j'y rédigeais mes documents de travail (rapports et mémoires divers).




madmaxmac a dit:


> Faut dire qu'au boulot je travaillais sur les 1er Apple (Excel) et ils "bombaient" souvent . On en etait au systeme 6 .


Les bombes et le système 6, c'était déjà les Mac. Moi je parle de l'époque pré-Mac


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu ne te souviens pas très bien ! Les Apple IIe et Iic étaient de bonnes machines et le IIGS la démocratisation de la couleur.
> C'étaient mes premières machines et j'y rédigeais mes documents de travail (rapports et mémoires divers).
> 
> 
> ...


non je n'ai pas connu , je ne peux parler que de mon experience sur mac


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2019)

Apple II GS pour la rédaction d'un DEA pour ma femme.
Pour moi c'était plutôt les jeux (Silent Service par ex) les programmes de dessin etc…


----------



## magicPDF (2 Décembre 2019)

J'ai commencé la PAO (ça s'appelait comme ça avant) sur un Mac Classic (écran N&B 9'), mon premier boulot ça a été une affiche 40 x 60 cm en 2 couleurs.
À l'époque il fallait avoir beaucoup d'imagination et autant de connaissances techniques : tout ce qui était couleurs, lissage des caractères, gestion colorimétrique, etc. n'apparaissait pas à l'écran, c'était seulement dans les yeux de l'opérateur…


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Décembre 2019)

J'ai commencé à la préhistoire de la micro-informatique ;-)
À l'époque, les premiers micros dans mon entreprise (vers 83), c'était des IBM PC (puis XT/AT) à peine toléré par les informaticiens maison (pour eux c'était des jouets ;-)), c'était les papes de l'informatique sur des mainframe IBM (S360 avec des terminaux 3270).

Coté grand public, c'était l'époque des Commodore, Sinclair, TO7... et aussi de l'Apple II. 
Mais j'ai pas vraiment accroché, je trouvais ça trop compliqué pour le résultat final... échaudé par les galères au boulot sur les PC sous DOS 2 puis 3 avec Lotus 1-2-3... très rustique comme tableur, surtout la mise en page : des I pour faire les colonnes et des _ pour faire les lignes des tableaux... des chaines de caractères longue comme un jour sans pain à envoyer à l'imprimante pour l'initialiser (un EPSON listing qui faisait un bruit d'enfer, obligé de la capoter)... autant dire qu'il fallait s'y prendre à plusieurs fois pour avoir quelque chose de lisible... bref, pas très fan de micro-informatique, c'était mal partis 

Et puis un jour je suis tombé sur un Mac 128K, tout neuf, chez un ami... le choc, une interface graphique, avec une souris dans la main reliée à un pointeur à l'écran, des menus déroulants, des boites de dialogue avec des boutons, des logiciels comme MacPaint, MacWrite, et aussi Lotus Jazz, FileVision, CX MacBase... des impressions simple, pratiquement identique à l'écran... oublié les interfaces en ligne de commande  
On a du mal à s'en rendre compte aujourd'hui, mais c'était complètement nouveau en micro-informatique.
Quand il a voulut changer, je lui ai racheté, puis mis à jour en MacPlus, et 2 ans plus tard j'achetais mon premier MacII tout neuf... c'était parti pour plus de trente ans de Mac perso ;-)

Coté boulot, on avait besoin de réaliser la doc technique pour nos chaines de fabrication. 
Quand il a fallut passer à la vitesse supérieur vers 1989/90, c'était des postes Xerox qui coutait un bras (les deux même) avec à chaque fois une imprimante laser par poste (impossible à partager) et une grosse formation pour s'en servir. 
Avec plusieurs MacII cx/ci puis Q700 raccordé via Appletalk à une seule LaserWriter et un petit serveur AppleShare on faisait largement aussi bien, bien plus facilement et pour beaucoup moins cher, j'en ai installé pleins, avec Ragtime à l'époque )


----------



## iDanGener (3 Décembre 2019)

J’avais un Apple IIe pour faire mes travaux de programmation en Pascal UCSD.  La compilation était hyper lente. Puis j’ai ajouté une carte CP/M permettant de faire rouler Turbo Pascal. Ouf, là ça décoiffait .  Plus tard j’avais acheté le traitement de texte Gutenberg pour imprimer des textes sur l’imprimante à point.  Et chaque mois j’attendais la revue Byte pour recopier le code en assembleur 6502 que l’on retrouvait dans une petite rubrique Apple à la fin de la revue. #nostalgie


----------



## Franz59 (3 Décembre 2019)

... et tout ce que l'on a pu bidouiller sur Mac avec Resedit (avant l'arrivée de Mac OS X)


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> ... et tout ce que l'on a pu bidouiller sur Mac avec Resedit (avant l'arrivée de Mac OS X)


Avec des fois de belles conneries au final…


----------



## Fogi (3 Décembre 2019)

Moi aussi c'est la PAO qui m'a fait choisir Macintosh. En 1989, gros investissement : un Mac Plus avec un énorme DD SCSI de... 20Mo en dessous pour la saisie texte puis LA bête : un Mac IICX 8/80 avec écran Apple "15"pleine page" en 256 niveaux de gris, Une carte graphique (et d'acquisition video) RasterOps avec écran Apple 13" couleur, Laserwriter II et une imprimante Canon à jet d'encre sur papier en rouleau et quelques goodies. Tout ça en réseau Apple Talk...  Et ça coûtait un bras


----------



## magicPDF (22 Décembre 2019)

Fogi a dit:


> un Mac IICX 8/80 avec écran Apple "15"pleine page" en 256 niveaux de gris


Ça c'était celui de la patronne, que j'ai récupéré quand elle a acheté un Quadra avec un écran en millions de couleurs !


----------



## sifoto (22 Décembre 2019)

Le premier Macintosh que j'ai pu utiliser était un SE au boulot (c'était lors de mes pauses pour jouer à Prince of Persia). Par la suite mon boulot d'illustrateur graphiste m'a amené à utiliser du G3, G4, G5 etc... mais aussi du PC.
Pour mon utilisation personnelle je n'ai jamais acheté un ordinateur, j'ai toujours cherché à récupérer des ordis "obsolète" ou Hs ou encore des pièces afin de monter ou réparer des machines (Mac ou PC) (pour moi mais aussi pour les autres), c'est gratuit, ça donne une seconde vie et ça fait plaisir.
Contrairement à la plupart de gens qui sont plutôt Mac ou plutôt PC, j'avoue aimer les deux et ca fait plus de 30 ans que ça dure


----------



## Messij (22 Décembre 2019)

Je ne sais pas quel model était le premier mac que mon père à ramené à la maison mais comme c'était au début des années 90 cela devait être un Mac II ou un LC. Nos jeux favoris étaient Shufflepuck et Tristan (un jeu de flipper) puis plus tard Maelstrom, Simcity 2000 et Prince of Persia.
J'avais entre 5 et 10 ans et je me souviens que j'adorais le démonter ( sans aucune vis ) pour voir comment c'était à l'intérieur. J'appelais la carte mère la "petite ville" avec ses usines (les puces memoires), ses imeubles (les condensateurs) et ses routes (les pistes). J'adorais aussi réinstaler le system pour qu'il soit bien propre (j'ai gardé cette habitude, je format au moins une fois pas an). Et je passait aussi de long moment sur la suite clarisworks pour taper des textes, et faire des dessins.
Nous avons ensuite eu un PowerPC 4400 sur lequel je fesait de la simulation avec A10 cuba entre autre.
J'ai ensuite abandonné Apple pour aller sur PC, car étant gros joueur le mac était un peut pauvre de ce coté là. Mais tout en regardant toujours ce qui se fesait chez Apple. Je n'ai jamais acheté de Mac (car toujours pas de jeu .. ) mais toute une collection de produits protables: iPod, iPhone puis iPad. Jusqu'a que je commence une petite collection de vieux macs il y a 6 mois.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Apple IIe+ en 1982, essentiellement des jeux, car très bien doté, et quelques lignes de basic.

Mac + en 1986, et là un peu de tout ce qu'on pouvait faire. Quelques jeux bien sur (Skyfox, Apache Strike, Grid War, Dark Castle, Shuffle Puck Cafe, Grand Prix Circuit, Pararena, Glider, Might & Magic, ...), mais aussi un peu de PAO avec Ragtime, Silicon Press, Print Shop, du C avec Think C, de la musique avec Studio Session/Super Studio Session, un peu d'animation avec Macromedia Director. J'en oublie plein, mais c'est déjà une bonne liste.

LC II en 1992, et là il y en a beaucoup trop à lister !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2020)

Mon premier "ordinateur" : une calculatrice programmable TI 57, environ 120 octets de mémoire.
Ensuite se sont succédés TI 59, ZX81, Atari 1040 STf, et enfin mon premier Mac; un SE30. Il me servait à faire du développement, d'abord sous Omnis 5, puis Omnis 7 pour le compte de mes clients de l'époque (j'avais d'abord pratiqué ces générateurs d'applications en SSII avant de travailler pour mon propre compte).


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2020)

C'est rigolo Pascal, la calculatrice programmable (TI-66 puis TI-74) je l'ai eu bien après être passé sur Goupil 1 puis 2, TRS-80, TI-99/4A, ZX-81, MO5, et Apple II bien sur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> C'est rigolo Pascal, la calculatrice programmable (TI-66 puis TI-74) je l'ai eu bien après être passé sur Goupil 1 puis 2, TRS-80, TI-99/4A, ZX-81, MO5, et Apple II bien sur.



Ça ne devait pas être la même année par contre, moi, la Ti 57, c'était en 1978 (le cadeau que je m'étais fait pour mes 25 ans), la Ti 59, en 1980, et le ZX81 en 1982 !


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2020)

En effet j'ai du avoir ma première calculette entre 1984 et 86 ... ca reste vague car c'était tellement loin des micros, sauf la TI-74 qui était mon TI-99/4A en miniature ... la seule que j'ai gardé (avec imprimante, kit K7, extension mémoire, module de math)


----------



## Fogi (22 Mars 2020)

J'ai vécu toute l'évolution de la chaîne graphique, Typo, linotype, composphère IBM, une machine à écrire sur laquelle on changeait la sphère pour faire un gras, un italique, changer de corps ou de police de caractère, puis la photocompo, plus pratique mais il fallait entrer des lignes de code pour le moindre changement et enfin un Mac+ et une Laserwriter.... La révolution était en marche.


----------



## claude72 (22 Mars 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> … la Ti 59, en 1980, et le ZX81 en 1982 !


À la rentrée en 1979, au lycée en Terminale, tout le monde avait acheté une Ti59… mais moi j'avais acheté une HP33 : elle avait le même nombre de pas de programme (50) mais l'écriture RPN (qui n'avait pas besoin de parenthèses) et l'appel de sous-routine par le n° du pas (au lieu d'un label qui prennait 1 pas) permettait de gagner quelques pas de programme !
Ensuite, comme toi, le ZX81 en 1982.
Puis le ZX Spectrum, l'Amstrad CPC464 puis 6128 et l'Apple 2.
Le Mac est arrivé plus tard, quand j'ai commencé à bosser à plein temps dans l'imprimerie.

Et en 1982, tous les gens qui me voyaient utiliser mon ZX81 me regardaient comme un martien, tous demandaient à quoi ce machin qui ressemblait à un jouet pour ado attardé pouvait bien servir, tous me disaient que je perdais mon temps et mon argent avec ce truc inutile, que l'informatique c'était de la connerie, qu'on ne ferait jamais rien avec ça…


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> À la rentrée en 1979, au lycée en Terminale, tout le monde avait acheté une Ti59… mais moi j'avais acheté une HP33 : elle avait le même nombre de pas de programme (50) mais l'écriture RPN (qui n'avait pas besoin de parenthèses) et l'appel de sous-routine par le n° du pas (au lieu d'un label qui prennait 1 pas) permettait de gagner quelques pas de programme !



Là, tu confonds avec la Ti 57, c'est elle qui avait 50 pas de programme, la Ti 59, si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était un partage dynamique entre 480 pas avec 60 blocs mémoire et 999 pas et 10 blocs mémoire, plus un lecteur/enregistreur de cartes magnétiques pour enregistrer tout ça (deux cartes étaient nécessaires s'il fallait enregistrer la totalité du Ko de mémoire de la calculatrice), et des modules de programmes en Rom qu'on pouvait acheter par thèmes (j'avais le module de base, fourni avec la calculatrice, et le module "loisirs"). En outre, j'avait aussi l'imprimante sur laquelle on pouvait greffer la calculatrice par son logement de batterie (batterie enlevée, of course, elle était alimentée par l'imprimante).

Il ne me reste plus que la housse de cette calculatrice, qui me sert à ranger mon multimètre digital.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Mars 2020)

Puisque qu'on parle de préhistoire…
Bien avant le Mac, j'ai bénéficié (fourni par l'employeur) d'un Minitel 5 (portable).
On avait des cartes téléphoniques illimitées et on se connectait avec un "coupleur acoustique" depuis les cabines à cartes pour envoyer les données de la semaine aux serveurs de l'entreprise (feue l'ODA : Office d'Annonces).

Oui, parce-que sur ces Minitel on pouvait stocker des données si on ajoutait (en option) une mémoire de 64 ou 128 Ko.
Mais c'était de la RAM, donc il fallait bien veiller à ce que la batterie ne soit jamais complètement vide, sinon… pffuuuiiiiiitttt !


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Puisque qu'on parle de préhistoire…
> Bien avant le Mac, j'ai bénéficié (fourni par l'employeur) d'un Minitel 5 (portable).
> On avait des cartes téléphoniques illimitées et on se connectait avec un "coupleur acoustique" depuis les cabines à cartes pour envoyer les données de la semaine aux serveurs de l'entreprise (feue l'ODA : Office d'Annonces).
> 
> ...


Ouah, trop classe !!!   
J'ignorais totalement que ça avait existé  Heureusement d'ailleurs, j'aurais dépensé une fortune pour ça


----------



## magicPDF (23 Mars 2020)

Invité a dit:


> j'aurais dépensé une fortune pour ça


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, ça valait plus de 12000 Francs (plus le coupleur acoustique en option pas donnée non plus).
Je me souviens que ça avait été compliqué entre mon employeur et mon assureur quand je me le suis fait voler (avec la voiture).


----------



## magicPDF (23 Mars 2020)

Du coup j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé ici une photo du coupleur acoustique.
On le plaçait contre le combiné téléphonique, micros contre écouteurs, et on solidarisait le tout avec un velcro.
À 2400 bauds ça envoyait grave !!! Mais inutile de dire qu'il valait mieux éviter les environnements bruyants.


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2020)

Ah ouais, bon. J'aurais peut être pu dépenser un quart de fortune alors…


----------



## Franz59 (23 Mars 2020)

Tout une époque...
Comme le Bebop, ancêtre du GSM qui permettait d'appeler (mais pas d'être appelé) à Strasbourg et Paris
Flop intégral; pourtant il y a eu un powerbook 180 équipé de ce système à l'époque...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> À 2400 bauds ça envoyait grave !!!



C'est vrai, à peine 3500 heures pour télécharger une mise à jour Mac OS X moyenne !


----------



## dandu (24 Mars 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Du coup j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé ici une photo du coupleur acoustique.
> On le plaçait contre le combiné téléphonique, micros contre écouteurs, et on solidarisait le tout avec un velcro.
> À 2400 bauds ça envoyait grave !!! Mais inutile de dire qu'il valait mieux éviter les environnements bruyants.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 160319



J'en ai un, et ça marche pas à 2 400 bauds, normalement. En couplage comme ça, c'est déjà pas mal d'avoir 300 bauds...


----------



## dandu (24 Mars 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Tout une époque...
> Comme le Bebop, ancêtre du GSM qui permettait d'appeler (mais pas d'être appelé) à Strasbourg et Paris
> Flop intégral; pourtant il y a eu un powerbook 180 équipé de ce système à l'époque...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 160369



Han, c'est le mien !


----------



## claude72 (24 Mars 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu confonds avec la Ti 57, c'est elle qui avait 50 pas de programme, la Ti 59, si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était un partage dynamique entre 480 pas avec 60 blocs mémoire et 999 pas et 10 blocs mémoire, plus un lecteur/enregistreur de cartes magnétiques pour enregistrer tout ça…


Effectivement, je confonds : les copains avaient bien le modèle avec 50 pas de programme, donc c'était la Ti57.
Merci pour la rectification 

Ceci dit, ta mémoire est bonne


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> Effectivement, je confonds : les copains avaient bien le modèle avec 50 pas de programme, donc c'était la Ti57.
> Merci pour la rectification
> 
> Ceci dit, ta mémoire est bonne



Ben vu que j'ai eu les deux modèles, d'abord la 57 en 77 ou 78, puis la 59 en 80, pas de mérite !


----------



## magicPDF (1 Avril 2020)

dandu a dit:


> J'en ai un, et ça marche pas à 2 400 bauds, normalement. En couplage comme ça, c'est déjà pas mal d'avoir 300 bauds...


Oui, 2400 c'est le débit maximum supporté
;-)


----------

